# Problemino switch kde to console

## Maialovic

Salve gente,

dopo tantissimo tempo ritorno sul forum con un problema che mi si è presentato da poco: ultimamente , suppongo da 1 mese circa perche non riesco a ricordare l'ultima vola che sono riuscito a farlo, mi si presenta quotidianamente un problema ostico. 

In parole povere: quando dalla schermata di login di KDE provo a switchare alla console (solitamente per aggiornare il sistema), lo schermo si si annerisce e non posso fare niente se non riavviare il pc tramite tasto di spegnimento (che fa tutta la procedura di reboot tranqullamente (senza pero farmi vedere nulla)) oppure tramite CTRL CANC ALT.

ora non so come/cosa vedere che mi impedisce di accedere alla console normale, cosa posso devo cercare per tentare di capire il problema?

Sono nelle vostre mani

----------

## pierino_89

Controlla di aver compilato nel kernel il VESA framebuffer, e se l'hai compilato come modulo controlla che sia caricato. Mi pare si chiami "vesafb".

----------

## Maialovic

allora.....mi sono scordato di specificare: uso i driver ati ufficiali AMD, e fino a 40-50 giorni fa, quando ancora erano stabili  la versione 13.1 sicuramente funzionava tutto.... dopo un po di tempo ho aggiornato un bel po di pacchetti, e non sono sicuro che il problema siano i drivers.

----------

## Maialovic

allora, ho sistemato un po gentoo, ma il problema è sempre presente. Ricordo che ho il kernel 3.10.7 e driver Ati-drivers-13.4.

Ancora ora, quando compilo il kernel e riavvio, col nuovo kernel SENZA i driver ati-radeon, sia all'avvio sia allo spegnimento vedo tranquillamente tutto cio che appare in consolle, tutti i tipi di messaggi e lo switch me lo fa fare.

Appena installo i driver Ati, KABOOM, avvio vedo tranquillo, allo  spegnimento o switch niente,buio pesto.

Ho compilato i driver VESA come suggerito, ma niente di niente, sempre la solita problematica.

Cosa posso controllare, settare, modificare per tentare di risolvere?

----------

## djinnZ

dato che è da un pezzo che uso solo gli open builtin non sono più avvezzo a simili problemi ma mi ricordo che il modulo acpi video mi creava problemi (quindi se non riesci a disabilitarlo mettilo in blacklist) pi ci sarebbero VGA_ARB, FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN, FB_MODE_HELPERS, e FB_TILEBLITTING; FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE da mettere modulare o disabilitare ed eventualmente  VGA_CONSOLE da disabilitare, BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT da abilitare e dovresti prestare attenzione a GART_IOMMU UNUSED_SYMBOLS STRIP_ASM_SYMS HEADERS_CHECK MODVERSIONS & C

Altre idee non me ne vengono.

----------

## Maialovic

disabilitando tutti questi moduli che consigli, ho black screen da subito dopo che carica il kernel a quando spengo il pc, tranne quando avvia KDE.

da perfetto ignorante vorrei dire che il probema sia un mix kernel+driver perche se non sbaglio i driver sono usciti dopo il kernel 3.10 e quindi suppongo manchi il completo supporto ad esso.

quello che mi fa arrabbiare è il perche nel pre caricamento sistema l'output in stile console si vede bene, ma appena  spengo il pc si ha il problema di black screen, e sono sicuro (ma non so dire bene il punto dal quale poi si è spinto il problema) è che fino a 3 mesi fa circa il suddetto problema non esisteva (forse perche usavo il kernel < 3.10).

Solitamente io cosa faccio: se la configurazione dell'attuale kernel che uso va bene per le mie esigenze, al nuovo kernel glielo copio e poi faccio make oldconfig e fino ad "oggi" non si è mai creato problemi.

sto uscendo pazzo, perche solitamente io cosa faccio: quando ci sono cose grosse da compilare, prima scarico i pacchetti, poi vado offline, switcho in terminale e poi eseguo la compilazione dei suddetti, cosi da liberare risorse non eseguendo X e KDE. Ma per ora sono stato obbligato a farlo da konsole e mi da fastidio la cosa.

----------

## djinnZ

Se disabiliti VGA_CONSOLE ovviamente perdi la console testuale ed hai solo quella FB, il mio consiglio era di provare a vedere se mettendole modulari o builtin risolvevi, nell'interazione tra le varie opzioni non disabilitandole in blocco (e . A suo tempo mi ero fatto l'idea che il problema dello switch fosse di natura hardware e che fosse la scheda ad avere problemi a passare dal framebuffer/X alla modalità testuale, anche perchè con qingy non mi si bloccava (potresti provare, anche se mangia risorse rispetto a getty).

Ma parlo di qualche anno fa con una dannata 200M e spero ti sia chiaro che ti suggerisco.

Onestamente il semplice make oldconfig non è un buon approccio, nel tempo le dipendenze tra le varie opzioni per processore, bus, video ed ottimizzazione sono cambiate.

Personalmente copio la conf, lancio un make listnewconfig e poi procedo di genkernel --menuconfig --kernel-config= ... (anche perché preferisco usare l'immagine integrata al kernel ed a mano è veramente scocciante) verificando le novità.

----------

